

Gproc - Erlang Global Process Registry - iamaleksey
http://rklophaus.com/blog/2009/9/16/gproc-erlang-global-process-registry.html

======
RKlophaus
Make sure to read the blog comments! Ulf Wiger has posted some new updated
code that isn't reflected in the blog post.

------
daleharvey
just a quick bug to point out, the code under "Start a shell with GProc" isnt
html escaped, so we see the html entities for >

